# Help! Pit Bull covered in bumps!!



## ibeCin (Sep 1, 2015)

My dog has been having some sort of problem with his skin. He gets these bumps all over. He went to the vet last month, they gave him meds, they seemed to work. bumps reduced, stopped shedding as much. Its been a week since the meds stopped and yesterday, bumps came back out of nowhere. This morning, he is completely covered in them. Almost looks like chicken pox!! (for a visual of how many) He is scratching so much! I feel so bad that he can't tell me what it is. The vet thought it was the food, we thought it was the food but he's eating new food (from chicken to salmon) and its obviously not that. I do plan on taking him back but I just wanted to ask whether anyone else has dealt with this and if they can give me tips on how to soothe him, at least, until he can get an appointment/seen by the vet. Thanks


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Do try to get into the vet ASAP but in the meantime try giving the dog some benadryl. Click HERE for more information.

The bumps are most likely caused by an alergy and the benadryl hopefully will alleviate some of the itching. Keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## ibeCin (Sep 1, 2015)

jttar said:


> Welcome to the forum. Do try to get into the vet ASAP but in the meantime try giving the dog some benadryl. Click HERE for more information.
> 
> The bumps are most likely caused by an alergy and the benadryl hopefully will alleviate some of the itching. Keep us posted.
> 
> Joe


We gave him benadryl and at least the itching stopped. We just dropped him off at the vet and hopefully they finally figure out his allergy. It was really, really bad this morning. My poor guy.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How long has he been on the new food? And what brand is it? When changing food, it could take several weeks to show any change. 
Joe is right. Use Benadryl to treat the symptoms. But don't give up on looking for the cause.


----------



## ibeCin (Sep 1, 2015)

EckoMac said:


> How long has he been on the new food? And what brand is it? When changing food, it could take several weeks to show any change.
> Joe is right. Use Benadryl to treat the symptoms. But don't give up on looking for the cause.


we switched food about a month ago. The only reason i dont totally think its the food is because, it was just a few bumps; one or two here and there. they would dry up, maybe a new would pop up. the vet gave him medicine and a special shampoo, which he's still being treated with, and it seemed to work. but out of nowhere this morning, it was worse than ever before. All over his poor body. I felt so bad.

He eats Blue Buffalo, the basics which is specially for food sensitivity. I want them to do the test already so we dont have to keep guessing and hoping this time the meds work. Whether its the food or something else, its been 6 months of trial and error; its time to know for sure.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Have you started using anything new around the home? Cleaning products, etc.? Has he been on grass or around new potential environmental allergens? 

I would have an allergy test done.


----------



## ibeCin (Sep 1, 2015)

BCdogs said:


> Have you started using anything new around the home? Cleaning products, etc.? Has he been on grass or around new potential environmental allergens?
> 
> I would have an allergy test done.


Nope. I use the same cleaning stuff, the same laundry detergent, we dont have grass (live in apartments), he doesnt go to the courtyard; only uses our patio which has no grass. The plants that were here when he arrived, are mostly gone cause he chewed them all up. But at this point, whatever it is, i just need to know. Still waiting on the vet to call and hopefully they dont try to 'try new meds' on him...they need to just do the allergy test. My poor guy cant keep going through this.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

when is the last time a flea preventative was given? And do you keep up with our home to ensure no fleas? If you do and have recently.
Then I would try washing everything he lays on in a hypo allergenic detergent and no fabric softener.
Also Blue Buffalo isn't necessarily the best, or most limited ingredient diet out there.

I couldn't find a kibble that my dog didn't have allergies with, and I put him on raw. He still has environmental allergies, and they explode about twice per year, but the bumps and itchies are all but gone for the majority of the year.


----------



## ibeCin (Sep 1, 2015)

EckoMac said:


> when is the last time a flea preventative was given? And do you keep up with our home to ensure no fleas? If you do and have recently.
> Then I would try washing everything he lays on in a hypo allergenic detergent and no fabric softener.
> Also Blue Buffalo isn't necessarily the best, or most limited ingredient diet out there.
> 
> I couldn't find a kibble that my dog didn't have allergies with, and I put him on raw. He still has environmental allergies, and they explode about twice per year, but the bumps and itchies are all but gone for the majority of the year.


He is currently on flea and heart worm medication; started 3 months ago...still has 3 months left. They initially thought it was fleas. I have 2 other dogs and I explained to the vet, if they were fleas, why dont my other 2 dogs have fleas? That's why after 3 months, since it kept happening, they thought it was the food. Switched that and still continued. But the main this is that time, it was extremely worse. I wish I had taken a picture of his poor body. 
I will have to switch the detergent; vet suggested the same thing. Everything was washed yesterday but I will have to wash everything again. If it were the detergent, its just crazy that it acted up so bad overnight, since its the detergent i've used for years; only had the dog for about 9 months.

They will have to wait 2 weeks to do the allergy test. They are putting him on meds, giving him a steroid shot; should be coming home in about an hour. The test is costly but its better than having this extreme reaction happen again, if it turns out its not the detergent/fleas/dust in home, etc. Maybe his little mischievous self got into something while I was cleaning and I didnt notice. Smh, he keeps life interesting, that's for sure.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update ibeCin. Hopefully your boy is resting comfortably tonight. They definitely DO keep life interesting. 

Joe


----------



## ibeCin (Sep 1, 2015)

Update: my Blue is doing quite well now. He's been on his meds and the redness on his chest and bumps are gone. Vet wont do an allergy test until 2 months from now (if i hadnt mentioned that already). Once he's fully off the meds.

The important thing is, he's reacting well to the new meds. Phew!! Hopefully nothing else happens from now until the time he gets the allergy test. I've been told about switching him to raw food, to see if that also helps. If anyone has any suggestions on the best brands to try, please let me know.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Zeusandmaria (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I have an 8 month old pit and he suffers from allergies as well. He has been having hives here and there for about 2 months now and we have tried almost everything to get them to go away. Today his allergies look terrible! His belly has some bad bumps and around his armpit he already has bumpy scabs. What can I do? I have tried showering him with medicated shampoo and bought anti itch spray. I give him bendadryl but it doesn't seem to soothe him. Help


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Zeusandmaria said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an 8 month old pit and he suffers from allergies as well. He has been having hives here and there for about 2 months now and we have tried almost everything to get them to go away. Today his allergies look terrible! His belly has some bad bumps and around his armpit he already has bumpy scabs. What can I do? I have tried showering him with medicated shampoo and bought anti itch spray. I give him bendadryl but it doesn't seem to soothe him. Help


Two months is a long time for the poor puppy to be miserable. What did the vet have to say about his allergies and what treatment did they offer?

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

ibeCin, great news!! Happy to hear that your boy is feeling better. Thanks for the picture of him. What a sweet face. Hope you stick around here. Responsible owners that care for their dogs are always a welcome addition to our community.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Could also be environmental allergies that are airborn if you have an open window or when he goes on walks he could be affected. Glad he is doing better and hope you get to the bottom of it. The antibiotic/steroid cycle sucks and get old quick.


----------

